# FS: Head C220i w/Tyrolia SL10 Binding System



## Grassi21 (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm selling a pair of 2006/2007 Head C220i w/Tyrolia SL10 bindings (Its an integrated binding system).  These skis are in good shape.  I only put 22 days on these before I upgraded.  From what I understand its a good aspiring intermediate ski.  They turn nicely but def. not for hauling a&^ down the hill.  Let me know if you want additional info. or pics.  Make me an offer...  

156 cm, radius 12.9, 112-67-97


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 9, 2009)

Sold at the Ski Sundown swap!


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Sold at the Ski Sundown swap!


For how much?

I have a pair of Atomic C8s that I'm going to take to a swap in a few weeks and I'm not sure how to price them...think they would be a similar ski...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 9, 2009)

I sold a pair of 3-4 year old k2 5coms at a swap for $80. Similar intermediate ski.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 9, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I sold a pair of 3-4 year old k2 5coms at a swap for $80. Similar intermediate ski.



i unloaded these for $100.  My wife is yelling at me that I should have listed my items at a higher price. :-(  I thiink she was right as always...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 9, 2009)

I was afraid if I priced them too high that I would be storing them another year. Mine were pretty beat, bottoms were gouged and the black bottoms were so dry they were turning white!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 9, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I was afraid if I priced them too high that I would be storing them another year. Mine were pretty beat, bottoms were gouged and the black bottoms were so dry they were turning white!



I only had about 20 days on the heads and about the same on the Nordicas.  Both were in great shape.  I was worried that all the gear that was brought in from the ski shops would undercut me on price....


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 9, 2009)

Even in very good shape, I think $100 is fair for 3 year old skis and bindings.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 9, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Even in very good shape, I think $100 is fair for 3 year old skis and bindings.



You are probably right.  Can you tell my wife that?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 9, 2009)

well considering that you could probably find a decent set of last years intermediate level skis and bindings for in the $300 range if you look hard enough; $100 is fair for 3 year used is probably fair.

just a quick look on ebay turned up these.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Atomic-Izor-3-1...QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSkiing?hash=item5d264697c4


----------

